# Steering using CAN bus?



## nitecar (Nov 25, 2015)

I am beginner. At first, sorry for my english, it isn't good.
I need control a steering motor using a motor controller through CAN bus. Is this possible do it? I need to control angle of rotation.
I am lost and I don't know where I can find information.
I saw that Curtis Model 1222 is used to this kind of motor but I dont know if it is possible to control angle of rotation by CAN bus. In this case, where can I find full list of CAN bus command?


----------

